# Can I take an interpreter on my driving test?



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

For the practical test can I take my own translator with me to be in the car?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> For the practical test can I take my own translator with me to be in the car?


I very much doubt it as I believe even your instructor is not allowed to speak during the test. I have however read posts where people say that they have translators to others saying that you can simply ask for an English speaking examiners. As far as I know ( my ex did it ) there are other candidates in the car and everything was conducted in Spanish including havig to answer questions about aspects such as oil, water, and emergency procedures.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> For the practical test can I take my own translator with me to be in the car?


I've heard that some examiners might permit it, but officially, no, afaia.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I've heard that some examiners might permit it, but officially, no, afaia.


I am also a little confused over the medical certificate and where to get one. I live in Orihuela City. The CAB says it costs €400 but other people say €20 upwards. I have emailed several ‘’Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores Autorizado’’ asking the price but none have replied.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> I am also a little confused over the medical certificate and where to get one. I live in Orihuela City. The CAB says it costs €400 but other people say €20 upwards. I have emailed several ‘’Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores Autorizado’’ asking the price but none have replied.


I've never heard of anyone paying 400€ for the medical certificate. I dread to think which company they are recommending at that cost.

The medical centres that do the tests are private businesses.

This centre in Orihuela has its prices on the website









▷ Centro psicotécnico en Orihuela para renovar tu carnet de conducir


Centro Psicotécnico en Orihuela. Consulta toda la Información necesaria para renovar tu carnet de conducir de coche o moto en Orihuela.




orihuela.com


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> I am also a little confused over the medical certificate and where to get one. I live in Orihuela City. The CAB says it costs €400 but other people say €20 upwards. I have emailed several ‘’Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores Autorizado’’ asking the price but none have replied.



Wow... Nope nowhere near. 
Mine was done at the large private hospital in Benidorm and it was €47.00 

Anyway calling it a medical is a laugh.
They test motor skills (you follow a winding line using two paddles, eye test (I wear glasses and said so but was not asked to put them on for the test), basic hearing and was asked if I had any medical issues...

Still its better than the nothing the Uk ask for...


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I've never heard of anyone paying 400€ for the medical certificate. I dread to think which company they are recommending at that cost.
> 
> The medical centres that do the tests are private businesses.
> 
> ...


Thank you xabiaxica, you are most helpful.
I am over 65years and have been driving in Spain for 14 years. I do not have that electronic signature thingy but think I am exempt from online appointment only. Can I go directly to my actual DGT testing centre and book my test appointment? And where is my nearest DGT testing centre to Orihuela City. I have looked on DGT website but cannot tell the difference from an actual DGT testing centre and the hundreds of driving schools listed.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you xabiaxica, you are most helpful.
> I am over 65years and have been driving in Spain for 14 years. I do not have that electronic signature thingy but think I am exempt from online appointment only. Can I go directly to my actual DGT testing centre and book my test appointment? And where is my nearest DGT testing centre to Orihuela City. I have looked on DGT website but cannot tell the difference from an actual DGT testing centre and the hundreds of driving schools listed.


I think you might have to book through a school if you want a test. It certainly used to be that way however I should imagine nowadays you can book straight with DGT. I assume that you speak Spanish and have done lots of practice for the theory as it's a 96% pass mark. I wouldn't think you could do the test without reading up and practicing. As far as I know the vast majority go to schools to get the necessary practice and material needed. Are you sure you are ready?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I think you might have to book through a school if you want a test. It certainly used to be that way however I should imagine nowadays you can book straight with DGT. I assume that you speak Spanish and have done lots of practice for the theory as it's a 96% pass mark. I wouldn't think you could do the test without reading up and practicing. As far as I know the vast majority go to schools to get the necessary practice and material needed. Are you sure you are ready?


Thank you kaipa. I am 70 this year and passed my UK driving test at 17. I thought you could take the theory test in English, am I wrong? If it’s all in Spanish as you say, then it’s either back to blighty or buy a donkey and cart for the Carrefour run. Did you know you have to give way to a donkey and cart entering the road from the right?
After 53 years of driving, is the driving school thing just a charity donation or money transfer scheme (out of my purse and into their pocket)?


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

woodpecker9 said:


> then it’s either back to blighty or buy a donkey and cart for the Carrefour run.


No-brainer then! 

Get youself a top of the range donkey and cart!

You can sort the driving licence thing in time...

----------------------------------------------------------------
“The Only Constant in Life Is Change.”- Heraclitus


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

dancingspider said:


> No-brainer then!
> 
> Get youself a top of the range donkey and cart!
> 
> ...


All I am seeking is help and advice in obtaining a Spanish driving licence. Xabiaxica has kindly advised the cost of a medical certificate and where to get one. Someone seems to suggest that I need to be fluent in Spanish to take the test, I find that an extraordinary statement. Can I take the theory test in English or am I being used for entertainment purposes?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> All I am seeking is help and advice in obtaining a Spanish driving licence. Xabiaxica has kindly advised the cost of a medical certificate and where to get one. Someone seems to suggest that I need to be fluent in Spanish to take the test, I find that an extraordinary statement. Can I take the theory test in English or am I being used for entertainment purposes?


You can do the theory test in English but the practical is with a Spanish examiner and also done with other students so the language is Spanish. Now I know that normally the students will require to answer some questions and obviously the instructions are given in Spanish- you wont need to be fluent but I doubt it will be easy if you dont have a relatively okay level of Spanish. Can you understand simple instructions in spanish? Can you give simple explanations about emergency situations, oil changes, location of some engine related parts etc? There have been third hand reports of people having English examiners or translators but none of this appears in any of the official DGT information.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you kaipa. I am 70 this year and passed my UK driving test at 17. I thought you could take the theory test in English, am I wrong? If it’s all in Spanish as you say, then it’s either back to blighty or buy a donkey and cart for the Carrefour run. Did you know you have to give way to a donkey and cart entering the road from the right?
> After 53 years of driving, is the driving school thing just a charity donation or money transfer scheme (out of my purse and into their pocket)?


You can do the theory in English but the actual driving is done with a Spanish examiner. So unless a translator is allowed or a English speaking examiner is provided I'm not sure how you intend to do it. The official site provides no information about language used during test hence the confusion.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

¿Se puede aprobar el examen teórico de conducir en España sin saber castellano?


Equipo de Investigación comprueba cómo varios ciudadanos asiáticos aprueban el examen teórico en castellano sin conocer el idioma. ¿Cómo es posible? ¿Están preparados para conducir por las carreteras españolas?




www.lasexta.com





Here is an investigation into how so many chinese have passed the Spanish test. I only got a few minutes into it and then it keeps going back to the beginning but it seems to be suggesting that it is done fraudulently. If you watch the first bit the reporter asks two students about to do the test if they understand the words " autovía , semáforo, intersección " - they clearly have no idea but claim that they have memorized everything to pass. I'm going to see if I can find the programme on la sexta to find out what happens.

Just tried again but cant find full programme. I suspect from the title that the fraud is committed by getting someone to do the test for you using false ID cards!!

Also below is the stuff you are tested on for the practical. As you can see you need a fair bit of Spanish to understand it and these are the areas that you could have to deal with in Spanish.

. COMPROBACIONES PREVIAS1.1. Generales. 1.2. Específicas. 2. INSTALACIÓN EN EL VEHÍCULO.2.1. Asiento. 2.2. Espejos. 2.3. Cinturón. 2.4. Casco. 2.5. Tacógrafo. 2.6. Otros. 3. INCORPORACIÓN A LA CIRCULACIÓN.3.1. Observación. 3.2. Señalización. 3.3. Ejecución. 4. PROGRESIÓN NORMAL.4.1. Carril adecuado. 4.2. Separación frontal. 4.3. Separación lateral. 4.4. Velocidad adaptada
tráfico/vía. 4.5. Velocidades máximas. 4.6. Observación. 5. DESPLAZAMIENTO LATERAL.5.1. Observación. 5.2. Señalización. 5.3. Ejecución. 6. ADELANTAMIENTO.6.1. Posición con el vehículo precedente. 6.2. Velocidad. 6.3. Observación y valoración. 6.4. Desplazamiento lateral.6.4.1. Observación. 6.4.2. Señalización. 6.4.3. Ejecución. 6.5. Permitir el adelantamiento. 6.6. Adelantar por la derecha. 7. INTERSECCIONES.7.1. Observación 7.2. Señalización. 7.3. Posición. 7.4. Velocidad. 7.5. Detención. 7.6. Reanudación. 8. CAMBIO DE SENTIDO.8.1. Observación y valoración. 8.2. Señalización. 8.3. Selección del lugar. 8.4. Ejecución. 9. PARADAS Y ESTACIONAMIENTOS.9.1. Observación. 9.2. Señalización. 9.3. Selección del lugar. 9.4. Ejecución. 11. OBEDIENCIA DE LAS SEÑALES.11.1. Agentes 11.2 Balizamiento. 11.3. Semáforos. 11.4. Verticales. 11.5. Marcas viales.11.5.1. Marcas blancas longitudinales. 11.5.2. Marcas blancas transversales. 11.5.3. Señales horizontales de circulación. 11.5.4. Otras marcas e inscripciones de color blanco. 11.5.5. Marcas de otros colores.12. UTILIZACIÓN DE LAS LUCES.12.1. Utilización de los mandos. 12.2. Posición. 12.3. Cruce. 12.4. Carretera. 12.5. Antiniebla. 12.6. Emergencia. 13. MANEJO DE MANDOS.13.1 Operaciones simples.13.1.1. Puesta en marcha. 13.1.2. Embrague. 13.1.3. Freno de servicio. 13.1.4. Acelerador. 13.1.5. Caja de velocidades. 13.1.6. Freno de estacionamiento. 13.1.7. Volante. 13.1.8. Conducción Eficiente. 13.2. Operaciones combinadas13.2.1. Embrague/freno. 13.2.2. Embrague/acelerador. 13.2.3. Embrague/caja de velocidades. 13.2.4. Embrague/dirección. 13.2.5. Freno/dirección. 13.2.6. Acelerador/caja de velocidades.14. OTROS MANDOS Y ACCESORIOS.14.1. Limpia/lavaparabrisas. 14.2. Señales acústicas. 14.3. Relacionados con la seguridad. 14.4. Relacionados con la visibilidad. 15. DURANTE EL DESARROLLO DE LA PRUEBA.15.1. Poner en peligro la integridad física propia o la de los demás
conductores o usuarios.15.1.1. Accidente. 15.1.2. Maniobra o actuación evasiva. 15.1.3. Falta de visibilidad. 15.1.4. Pérdida de dominio. 15.1.5. Caída de la motocicleta. 15.1.6. Intervención del profesor. 15.2. Bordillo. 15.3 No seguir las indicaciones del examinador. 

There is also a blog from an American who did the test which is interesting but again it is in Spanish and he obviously did the test in Spanish.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you xabiaxica, you are most helpful.
> I am over 65years and have been driving in Spain for 14 years. I do not have that electronic signature thingy but think I am exempt from online appointment only. Can I go directly to my actual DGT testing centre and book my test appointment? And where is my nearest DGT testing centre to Orihuela City. I have looked on DGT website but cannot tell the difference from an actual DGT testing centre and the hundreds of driving schools listed.


Again some second hand info for you.
A friend is going through the process at the moment, she has done the theory (in English) but its not very good English. She took well over 100 practice tests online (the DGT even has this on their website to practice).
She passed her test in the Uk about 40 years ago but has said the lessons she is having with the driving school are helping her understand what is needed for the practical test.
She lives near Benidorm and the instructor has told her that 'sometimes the tester may speak to you in English, but normally no'
She also said that, she was told that there could be four people in the car during the test.
Her Spanish is better than basic but the instructor is now talking to her in Spanish only and adding the extra's he feels will help her pass the practical.

This gives some info.








PracticaTest, your English driving school online in Spain!


How to pass Spanish theory and driving exam at the lowest price, official DGT exams with explanations and paper book, qualified teachers and paperwork.




practicatest.com





Sorry for this bit, but you said.
*"I am over 65years and have been driving in Spain for 14 years"*
Im assuming not for holidays and that you may be resident.
Why did you not exchange when you could have and saved all this hassle???
Obviously none of my business, but I am curious to know the answer.
You don't have to answer if you dont want.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Again some second hand info for you.
> A friend is going through the process at the moment, she has done the theory (in English) but its not very good English. She took well over 100 practice tests online (the DGT even has this on their website to practice).
> She passed her test in the Uk about 40 years ago but has said the lessons she is having with the driving school are helping her understand what is needed for the practical test.
> She lives near Benidorm and the instructor has told her that 'sometimes the tester may speak to you in English, but normally no'
> ...


Yes I was a fool not to exchange when I could have done. I was mistakenly taken in by the British Consulate continued statements that the UK and Spain were in negotiations over driving licences, never really knowing what that meant. I foolishly thought a deal might be done where I could always drive in Spain with my UK licence. I admit I am a Spanish resident using a family members UK address. I doubt I am not the only one. Now I have to pay the price for being an idiot unless we get an amnesty to exchange. Also due to COVID and receiving cancer treatment the driving licence was not my top priority.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Yes I was a fool not to exchange when I could have done. I was mistakenly taken in by the British Consulate continued statements that the UK and Spain were in negotiations over driving licences, never really knowing what that meant. I foolishly thought a deal might be done where I could always drive in Spain with my UK licence. I admit I am a Spanish resident using a family members UK address. I doubt I am not the only one. Now I have to pay the price for being an idiot unless we get an amnesty to exchange. Also due to COVID and receiving cancer treatment the driving licence was not my top priority.


You would likely have had problems exchanging then, if your UK licence has an issue date while you have been resident in Spain.

Many were refused, because the licence was obtained fraudulently, & therefore not a legal document.


Time to bite the bullet & take the test I think.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You would likely have had problems exchanging then, if your UK licence has an issue date while you have been resident in Spain.
> 
> Many were refused, because the licence was obtained fraudulently, & therefore not a legal document.
> 
> ...


Yes I can see your point, my current UK licence issued 18 months ago and probably the one before it were never valid anywhere and obtained fraudulently.
Do you know where the nearest official DGT testing centre is to Orihuela City? I have looked on DGT website but cannot tell the difference from an actual DGT testing centre and the hundreds of driving schools and medical centres listed on the map.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Yes I can see your point, my current UK licence issued 18 months ago and probably the one before it were never valid anywhere and obtained fraudulently.
> Do you know where the nearest official DGT testing centre is to Orihuela City? I have looked on DGT website but cannot tell the difference from an actual DGT testing centre and the hundreds of driving schools and medical centres listed on the map.


You cant just walk into a test centre. You need to book it online. This however is normally done through a school so my advice is find a school who will provide you with the material in English and let them take you through the practice tests etc. It is very hard and you only get 2 attempts before having to pay all over again.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You cant just walk into a test centre. You need to book it online. This however is normally done through a school so my advice is find a school who will provide you with the material in English and let them take you through the practice tests etc. It is very hard and you only get 2 attempts before having to pay all over again.


Cita previa
To obtain a new driving license, you must pass a series of tests that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.
Although the usual thing is that you prepare and present yourself to the exam through a driving school and they request your presentation to the exam, you can also make your request for free.
* 
Care without an appointment for people 65 years of age and older*
If you are 65 years of age or older, you can go to your nearest office at any time and carry out your procedure in person without having to make an appointment. Keep in mind that the procedure you come to carry out has to be for you, you cannot come to carry out a procedure on behalf of another person.
You can come at any time during our opening hours to the public and our staff will assist you and explain how to carry out the procedures easily.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Cita previa
> To obtain a new driving license, you must pass a series of tests that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.
> Although the usual thing is that you prepare and present yourself to the exam through a driving school and they request your presentation to the exam, you can also make your request for free.
> *
> ...


Isnt all that missing the heading Renovar tu Carnet? Which would mean an existing Spanish licence.

Para renovar tu permiso de conducir:

Atención sin cita previa a personas de 65 años en adelante:


Si tienes 65 años o más, puedes acudir a cualquier hora a tu oficina más cercana y realizar tu trámite de manera presencial sin necesidad de solicitar cita previa. Ten en cuenta que el trámite que vengas a realizar tiene que ser para ti, no puedes venir a realizar un trámite en nombre de otra persona.

Puedes venir a cualquier hora dentro de nuestro horario de atención al público y nuestro personal te atenderá y explicará cómo hacer las gestiones fácilmente.

People over 65 only get a 5 year licence you see and 2 year at 70.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Isnt all that missing the heading Renovar tu Carnet? Which would mean an existing Spanish licence.
> 
> Para renovar tu permiso de conducir:
> 
> ...


The heading:-
''To obtain a *new* driving license, *you must pass a series of tests *that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.''

That does not sound like an existing Spanish licence to me. But of course it says HP BEANS on the side of a bus but they don't sell them.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think you will find that the part you have copied is part of the section that is for renewing and you are tested on certain things because of age. It is not the driving test. Persons with licences from countries with agreements with Spain can do this renewal but obviously not UK licence holders. If your interpretation was correct then why would Brits be complaining, given 95% are probably retired?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Cita previa
> To obtain a new driving license, you must pass a series of tests that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.
> Although the usual thing is that you prepare and present yourself to the exam through a driving school and they request your presentation to the exam, you can also make your request for free.
> *
> ...


Where exactly have you copied this from?

To remain within forum rules you need to post the link.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Where exactly have you copied this from?
> 
> To remain within forum rules you need to post the link.


I DID POST THE LINK. Cita previa
THE LINK APPEARED AS Cita previa

WHAT OFFENCE HAVE I COMMITTED?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I think you will find that the part you have copied is part of the section that is for renewing and you are tested on certain things because of age. It is not the driving test. Persons with licences from countries with agreements with Spain can do this renewal but obviously not UK licence holders. If your interpretation was correct then why would Brits be complaining, given 95% are probably retired?


READ AGAIN
The heading:-
''To obtain a *new* driving license, *you must pass a series of tests *that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.''

That does not sound like an existing Spanish licence to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> I DID POST THE LINK. Cita previa
> THE LINK APPEARED AS Cita previa
> 
> WHAT OFFENCE HAVE I COMMITTED?


Ahh - I mean a link to the English text that you posted.

Forum rules state that we must always post a link to a website should we quote from it.


I don't see anything in English on that link. Nor do I see anything about obtaining a new driving licence in the Spanish version.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> READ AGAIN
> The heading:-
> ''To obtain a *new* driving license, *you must pass a series of tests *that the DGT carries out to verify that you have the skills, knowledge and abilities necessary to drive the vehicle in question.''
> 
> That does not sound like an existing Spanish licence to me.


You are posting this from the DGT english translation page however you have cut and paste without context. If you look at the original Spanish you will find that this is a part: Renovar permiso de conducir para mayores de 65. If you read from the beginning you will see that the context is for over 65 who have to renew their licences for a limit of 5 years then again at 70 for 2 years, then again at 72 etc. To do this they need to be tested on their physical and mental abilities. It is nothing to do with UK licence holders ( obviously) who have to do a spanish test irrespective of age. This is not the driving test nor an exchange and for someone who has lived here for 14 years and not already changed your licence and has instead fraudently obtain a UK one you have no one to blame but yourself. You will either now need to wait for an agreement or do a test in spanish.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Ahh - I mean a link to the English text that you posted.
> 
> Forum rules state that we must always post a link to a website should we quote from it.
> 
> ...



Language change is via the Google translate button..


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Ahh - I mean a link to the English text that you posted.
> 
> Forum rules state that we must always post a link to a website should we quote from it.
> 
> ...


Dear xabiaxica
I am sorry if I have committed a serious forum crime. I did post the link which was in English, on my computer it automatically translates to English, I have no idea how my computer automatically converts all websites to English but it does. My computer started doing this about 5 years ago without me taking any action or installing any programme to do it. I suppose it’s all a mystery, but maybe another member could educate both of us.
My priority at the moment is my Chemotherapy and obtaining a Spanish driving licence. I beg of you to forgive me for this serious innocent violation. When I went to school we only had a slate and a piece of chalk, sometimes at my age new technology is beyond me. Please do not ban me for my unintentional offence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Dear xabiaxica
> I am sorry if I have committed a serious forum crime. I did post the link which was in English, on my computer it automatically translates to English, I have no idea how my computer automatically converts all websites to English but it does. My computer started doing this about 5 years ago without me taking any action or installing any programme to do it. I suppose it’s all a mystery, but maybe another member could educate both of us.
> My priority at the moment is my Chemotherapy and obtaining a Spanish driving licence. I beg of you to forgive me for this serious innocent violation. When I went to school we only had a slate and a piece of chalk, sometimes at my age new technology is beyond me. Please do not ban me for my unintentional offence.


Who says that you have committed a serious crime? You would no longer be a member of the forum if you had. 

You must have set your computer to automatically translate, probably using googletranslate. 



It must be said though, that the original Spanish on the website says nothing about obtaining a new licence. 

I see that Barriej has pointed you in the right direction for changing the language.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you just put "Renovar su permiso de conducir para mayores de 65" into google you will be taken to the DGT website where you can read the section that the poster put in English and if you start at the beginning you will see that it clearly doesnt mean it is an exchange but the renewing of an existing spanish licence for those of 65 as they only permitted to drive for 5 years before requiring another test at 70. The word " new" that the poster has highlighted simply means the 5 year licence not as they think a brand new Spanish licence in exchange for a UK one. Unfortunately this one one of the problems that occurs if you rely on selective reading and auto- translations. We had the same problem with all that Universal healthcare stuff where people were translating isolated sections into English and forgetting that most legislation is for Spanish citizens so doesnt always need to have caveats relating to British expats!


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

What a muddle and a half. I do not have a valid UK licence to exchange. All I want is to find out how and where I can take a Spanish driving test. It’s now become like platting fog.

The DGT website seems to say most people do it through a driving school but you can do it without a driving school for free (whatever do it for free means).

The website also seems to state that over 65 year olds do not need an appointment to carry out *any procedure* other than a foreign licence exchange. So what does any procedure *mean*? Taking a test on a moped on Wednesday afternoon with matching pink socks?

It all seems like Candid Camera, I have a UK licence but it is invalid and is my directa linea insurance maybe invalid when or if I drive to the hospital for Chemotherapy. Plus I have had a warning for Google Translate breaching forum rules. Anyone got a shilling (maybe a fifty €note now) for the gas meter so I can put my head in the oven.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not sure you fully understand the situation. You cant just wander into your nearest DGT office and do a test. You will need to sign up to a driving school and start practicing the theory tests. You need a very high score to pass and it is unlikely that you can achieve that without ever trying it. Then you need to sit a practical test which is normally done with an examiner speaking Spanish. All this is not free. You seem to labour under the idea that because you are 65 none of this is necessary.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Your first step is to sit the written (theory) test. The test is done at any DGT office. The nearest one to you would either be in Murcia or in Elche. You need to request an appointment for the test at the DGT office. Either a driving school makes the request for you, or you can make the request yourself. Apparently if you're over 65 you can go to the the DGT office without an appointment to turn in the paperwork to request an appointment for the written test. The test isn't free - that's a poor translation from Google translate. The DGT website says you have the option of sitting the exam "por libre", which correctly translated means 'on your own', ie not through a driving school. The test costs 94.05€, which gives you two chances to pass. The DGT website lists all the paperwork necessary to request an appointment. The actual driving part of the exam MUST be done through a driving school, because it has to be done using a driving school car with dual controls. So there's no avoiding a driving school - which means it's logical to me to work with them from the beginning. They'll give you what you need to pass the written test and do the paperwork to sign you up for it, as well as give you clues about how to pass the on-the-road exam. But it's up to you - do it 'on your own' if that's how you want to go start the process.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> What a muddle and a half. I do not have a valid UK licence to exchange. All I want is to find out how and where I can take a Spanish driving test. It’s now become like platting fog.
> 
> The DGT website seems to say most people do it through a driving school but you can do it without a driving school for free (whatever do it for free means).
> 
> ...


*You must not drive anywhere!*

Even if the licence were valid in the UK - which it isn't, since it was obtained fraudulently, it wouldn't be valid here in Spain because anyone who has been resident for more than 6 months, which you clearly have, & holds a UK issued licence, now cannot use that licence.

You can, should you wish, go to the DGT & make an appointment for a driving test. That's entirely up to you.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> For the practical test can I take my own translator with me to be in the car?


I wonder if they will allow a smartphone with Google translate? The app could be set to "conversation" and the mic set to auto, to automatically translate Spanish or English in near real time. The phone could be fixed using a holder, so that no one is holding it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> I wonder if they will allow a smartphone with Google translate? The app could be set to "conversation" and the mic set to auto, to automatically translate Spanish or English in near real time. The phone could be fixed using a holder, so that no one is holding it.


 I wonder how that would work for the emergency stop ...


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> I wonder how that would work for the emergency stop ...


......Very slooowly. I think that's one you would have to learn


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you kaipa. I am 70 this year and passed my UK driving test at 17. I thought you could take the theory test in English, am I wrong? If it’s all in Spanish as you say, then it’s either back to blighty or buy a donkey and cart for the Carrefour run. Did you know you have to give way to a donkey and cart entering the road from the right?
> After 53 years of driving, is the driving school thing just a charity donation or money transfer scheme (out of my purse and into their pocket)?


You obviously face an uphill battle obtaining your drivers license due to your lack of Spanish language skills and knowledge of Spanish driving rules. You should also be aware that there is a motor skills test to obtain the license and a periodic test to renew the license. Even if you obtain your license at age 70, you will only be able to maintain it for a finite length of time. I have members of my family that lost their license due to the motor skills test. As a result, you may want to just start to learn how to live without a drivers license.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If 70 then you only have a valid licence for 2 years then they test you again so I think the OP faces a tough uphill battle. However, I do believe that there will be an agreement very soon so an exchange should be possible although given everything the OP has said I am beginning to wonder if they are even legally registered as they say they are using a UK address!!


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> If 70 then you only have a valid licence for 2 years then they test you again so I think the OP faces a tough uphill battle. However, I do believe that there will be an agreement very soon so an exchange should be possible although given everything the OP has said I am beginning to wonder if they are even legally registered as they say they are using a UK address!!


Legally registered where for what? Please expand.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Legally registered where for what? Please expand.


Didnt you say that you got your licence by using a UK address as residence? You cant be resident in two countries, you know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Legally registered where for what? Please expand.


Registered as resident in Spain.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Registered as resident in Spain.


I have been resident in Spain since 2008 and have my A4 green resident certificate and regularly update my El Padrón. I do not have a Spanish passport, only a UK passport. Will my UK passport also be invalid?
I do realise obtaining a UK driving licence from a UK address while resident in Spain is cheating the system or as you put it ‘serious fraud’ and I could be fined or imprisoned, but where, in Spain or the UK?
I still believe it is technically possible to take the driving test without a driving school, but in reality almost impossible, so I have accepted I need to join the Spanish money transfer driving school scheme.
I suppose there is still the chance that the UK and Spain could do a new deal on licence exchange, but that posses me with a dilemma, if I attempted a licence exchange would a blind eye be turned to my invalid fraudulent UK licence or would I be arrested, held in custard and deported to the UK for trial.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> I have been resident in Spain since 2008 and have my A4 green resident certificate and regularly update my El Padrón. I do not have a Spanish passport, only a UK passport. Will my UK passport also be invalid?
> I do realise obtaining a UK driving licence from a UK address while resident in Spain is cheating the system or as you put it ‘serious fraud’ and I could be fined or imprisoned, but where, in Spain or the UK?
> I still believe it is technically possible to take the driving test without a driving school, but in reality almost impossible, so I have accepted I need to join the Spanish money transfer driving school scheme.
> I suppose there is still the chance that the UK and Spain could do a new deal on licence exchange, but that posses me with a dilemma, if I attempted a licence exchange would a blind eye be turned to my invalid fraudulent UK licence or would I be arrested, held in custard and deported to the UK for trial.


Nobody has said anything about prison. I'm not sure anyone said that it was a serious fraud. You are the only one who has talked about serious crimes.

As to where you would be charged if caught, I suppose it would be wherever you were caught.

You obtained the licence fraudulently in the UK, so if caught there, then you would be at the mercy of the UK system. You have for many years been driving with a fraudulently obtained, therefore invalid, licence in Spain, so if caught here, the Spanish system would deal with it.

It's too late now to exchange the UK licence, even if it were a valid licence. Unless a deal is eventually reached. 

Not that it matters given the invalid licence that you have been using, but did you register your 'intent to exchange' with the DGT before the end of 2020?

People who have renewed their licences in the UK while living in Spain were refused an exchange in Spain long before Brexit.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I should imagine realistically obtaining a Spanish licence by doing the test sounds unlikely. I think you need to have a more positive approach to it than you might like. Plus you need to ascertain before paying the school that you can do the practical in English. Also remember at 70 you will need to be tested on other aspects and this licence will only be for 2 years. Best bet is to wait for an agreement which will happen ( there has been too much publicity for both countries to not find a solution). By presenting your uk licence I very much doubt DGT or DVLA will join up the dots if you are simply exchanging as your old licence will effectively be returned to uk. Just try not to lie !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Language change is via the Google translate button..
> 
> View attachment 101647


Which explains the rubbish translation!


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Nobody has said anything about prison. I'm not sure anyone said that it was a serious fraud. You are the only one who has talked about serious crimes.
> 
> As to where you would be charged if caught, I suppose it would be wherever you were caught.
> 
> ...


The word ‘’fraudulently’’ sounds serious to me.

I have no evidence that I registered my intent to exchange my licence but I did verbally inform Carlos our local police officer in the village.

So, me passing a Spanish driving test is unrealistic but I might get away with a illegal fraudulent licence exchange if a new deal is done.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> The word ‘’fraudulently’’ sounds serious to me.
> 
> I have no evidence that I registered my intent to exchange my licence but I did verbally inform Carlos our local police officer in the village.
> 
> So, me passing a Spanish driving test is unrealistic but I might get away with a illegal fraudulent licence exchange if a new deal is done.



You might as well have informed Bob in the bar as Carlos in the village. You had to officially register your intent with the DGT by phone.


There's no reason for you to not pass the driving test. It will take some time & some study, & maybe some lessons, but until you do, you cannot drive legally in Spain, or anywhere else for that matter.

You are very unlikely to 'get away with' exchanging the licence should an exchange agreement be reached.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm beginning to think we might be being trolled- " I registered my intent by telling Carlos our local police officer " !!!!!!.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You might as well have informed Bob in the bar as Carlos in the village. You had to officially register your intent with the DGT by phone.
> 
> 
> There's no reason for you to not pass the driving test. It will take some time & some study, & maybe some lessons, but until you do, you cannot drive legally in Spain, or anywhere else for that matter.
> ...


I did phone the DGT but she only spoke Spanish and I only spoke English, eventually she hung up and that’s why I informed Bob in the bar and Carlos the policeman.
Kaipa one of your most senior forum members has said I have no Bob Hope of passing a driving test.
How can you forecast the details of any unpublished new licence exchange agreement? Is there any data of how many invalid licences have been accepted or refused in the past?

I am not a troll, I am a long term member with over 200 posts. Please show some respect.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> I did phone the DGT but she only spoke Spanish and I only spoke English, eventually she hung up and that’s why I informed Bob in the bar and Carlos the policeman.
> Kaipa one of your most senior forum members has said I have no Bob Hope of passing a driving test.
> How can you forecast the details of any unpublished new licence exchange agreement? Is there any data of how many invalid licences have been accepted or refused in the past?
> 
> I am not a troll, I am a long term member with over 200 posts. Please show some respect.


Of course the DGT speak Spanish... 


I'm not forecasting the terms of any future agreement.

What I can say for certain is that your driving licence, based upon the information that you have given, is not a valid licence, & therefore cannot be exchanged for a Spanish one, nor should you be driving at all, for that reason among others.


If you are willing to put in the work to pass a test, then you have as much chance of passing as anyone else.

Kaipa is of a different opinion. We're all entitled to our opinions.


Even trolls can be proliferous posters, although 210 posts (as of now) isn't many.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Of course the DGT speak Spanish...
> 
> 
> I'm not forecasting the terms of any future agreement.
> ...


Is there any data of how many invalid licences have been accepted or refused in the past?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Is there any data of how many invalid licences have been accepted or refused in the past?


No idea.

I doubt many would admit it, though I personally, as in face to face, know a few whose licences couldn't be exchanged, even pre-Brexit, because they had obtained them fraudulently.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm closing this now. 

The question has been asked & answered.


----------

